# Romin Evo Expert in Black and White?



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm hunting for a Romin Evo Expert, black saddle with white shell, and to my dismay I found that can't be bought. It seems that they only come as OE on certain bikes. I checked out the Specialized website and found it on the following models of their current line:

Venge Pro UI2 Mid Compact
Venge Pro SRAM Red Mid Compact
Venge Pro Mid Compact
Shiv Pro SRAM Red

I was just wondering if anyone else happens to have one on a different model so I have a better idea of where to look. Also, not sure if the colors were different between years. I managed to get a white w/ black and have been enjoying it very much so hopefully I can find some in black/white.

PS If anyone happens to have one for sale please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

You can't see it when you're riding, what's the point in swapping colors?


----------



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

i have more than one bike and only have one right white and black now. i know the comp gel comes in the desired color-way, but it just doesn't feel as good as the expert (have tried both). i know i could buy a black/red one, but i'd simply prefer black/white, so why not


----------



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

i got word from another thread that the specialized site is finally updated with their 2013 models today and it seems the Romin Evo Expert is no longer available as OE  if anyone has info on earlier models that'd be great

also, if anyone has any leads on a black/white romin evo experts for sale, i'm interested!


----------



## knifun (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/saddles/roadmultisport-saddles/romin-evo-expert
You can buy it right off their site.


----------



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

that's black and red


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have you tried eBay?


----------



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

yep i actually already picked one up off of ebay a while ago =) this is a fairly old thread lol


----------

